

Cambridge Geek Day - jamierumbelow
http://cambridgegeekday.com
Cambridge Geek Day is a full-day, one-track web conference based in the beautiful British city of Cambridge. Join us on November 21st for inspiring talks, a great atmosphere and fantastic networking opportunities - you'll love it!
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I note that the images on the conference site are of King's College or Trinity
College, whereas the conference is being held at Churchill College:

<http://www.chu.cam.ac.uk/>

Churchill was founded in 1960, not in the 1300's or 1400's, and the
architecture is completely different. The conference site gives a completely
misleading image of the venue.

